# Gliptone liquid Leather Treatment



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I use this product every year in the 'Summer' :lol: I've just cleaned my seats with GT12 and treated them with GT11, once again. It really is a brilliant product. My seats are over nine years old. You would never know.

Ahhhh... Gliptone and the smell of leather.

Joe


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Mine are getting a bit desparate, hopefully get round to it soon.

Brilliant product tho, totally agree.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

...and it's currently available at half price here :wink: :

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=148128

Limited offer though, when it's gone its gone! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Only 3 Twin Packs left guys! :wink:

Alan W


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I did mine a month or so ago - but I didn't have a nail brush to hand, so I don't think it came out as well as it could have.

The issue is finding a day that is warm enough for it to be any use!


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Dash said:


> The issue is finding a day that is warm enough for it to be any use!


The leather doesn't need to be hot, only warm - you can use a hair drier if necessary. :wink:

Alan W


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Liquid Leather leaves a lovely leather fragrance. After my last application last week, I cut two 9 inch squares of clean hardboard and worked in some GT11 conditioner into the rough/hairy side and placed them under each front seat. It just adds a little more of what you fancy 

Joe


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Joe,

You can buy a Gliptone Air Freshener. :wink:

Alan W


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> You can buy a Gliptone Air Freshener. :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Alan W said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Joe,
> ...


 Joe have you tried putting some on your leather under pants make 

I was going to say leather thong but didnt want to give your game away :-* ....its OK your secrets safe with me :wink:


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

^^^^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:

Whatever turns you on guys! :wink:

Alan W


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Alan W said:
> ...


Les, you should talk. What about your 'leather grab handles' :lol: and sending out templates to members. How do you know the template will fit? :lol: :lol: or is it a one-fits-all? :wink:

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Joe 8)


[/quote]

Joe have you tried putting some on your leather under pants make 

I was going to say leather thong but didnt want to give your game away :-* ....its OK your secrets safe with me :wink:[/quote]

Les, you should talk. What about your 'leather grab handles' :lol: and sending out templates to members. How do you know the template will fit? :lol: :lol: or is it a one-fits-all? :wink:

Joe[/quote]

SIMPLE Joe, one size fits all bit like your stretchable leather pants :wink:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Top tip Joe!

Not sold on Les' idea though... :lol:


----------

